# GHRP-6 for hunger questions



## pirovoliko (Oct 22, 2012)

Ive decided to take ghrp-6 for its appetite increase purposes.  Im not a bad eater but at 4300 cals/day and rising Im getting tired of forcefeeding.  I should mention Im already on HGH so GH stimulation is not a primary concern.  I have reviewed other posts on this board, and thanks to those posters for their experiences and info, but still have a couple of questions:

1.  I understand the GHRP-6 should be reconstituted with bac water, but I cant get my hands on any.  I understand that there is an FDA announced shortage (just what I read on the FDA site), so that may have something to do with it.  If anyone has a source for bac water, help would be greatly appreciated.  But if I cant find any BW, whats the next best thing?  Ive read sterile water is next best, but then there are issues with preservation which is a problem.  I also have .9% Bacteriostatic NaCl, but have read that the NaCl may damage the crystals somewhat.  Any suggestions?

2. I also understand that once reconstituted, ghrp-6 must be refrigerated.  But what about vials that have not been reconstituted yet and still contain the powder?  Refrigeration still required?  I would think so (like HGH).

3.  Standard dose seems to be 100 mcg 3x/day, but have seen posts and research advocating 200 mcg 3x/day - anyone use it that high and see any difference in hunger???  Did you begin @ 100 and up to 200 slowly?  Or is 200 mcg overboard?

4. Finally, is it fine to pin ghrp-6 subq rather than IM?  Not looking forward to pinning bis or whatever, plus I pin IM enough already.  
And if subq is fine, any other areas besides abs work well?  Im already pinning GH and HCG there and 20 more slin pins in the abs doesnt sound like fun.

Thanks for your info and experiences guys.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 22, 2012)

Refridge it all start at 100 and if u don't get hungry bump it up...you can make your own back water with .9 benzoyl alcohol? And go sub q, you can do it almost anywhere, gotta be some vets to confirm. But I've seen it done in delt sub q, triceps sub q, all around stomach and thighs...I don't know if you can mix them though


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 22, 2012)

Most peptides are taken sub q


----------



## SAD (Oct 22, 2012)

Sub q is just that, sub q,  meaning anyplace on the body that you can pinch some skin is an acceptable spot to pin sub q.

Christosterone is dead on with making your own bw.  Not sure on the recipe, but google will help with that.

I've run it from 100mcg upwards of 300mcg 3-4 times per day. Hunger increases with dose, but so does cortisol production.  I'd stick with 100-150mcg 3-4 times per day.


----------



## SAD (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh yeah, refrigerate before and after recon.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great responses.  Will look into making BW and maybe start a thread once Ive figured it out.


----------



## Killing Time (Nov 17, 2012)

I have had good success using ghrp-6 to increase appetite. It isnt over the top hungry either though, just enough to make me practically lick the plate clean, and look for more kinda hungry, which i dont mind


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

Killing Time said:


> I have had good success using ghrp-6 to increase appetite. It isnt over the top hungry either though, just enough to make me practically lick the plate clean, and look for more kinda hungry, which i dont mind



There are a few, inlcuding myself, where a different "type" of hunger response is triggered.  for me, it is more of a "low blood sugar" type feeling where I get the jitters and it affects my mood as well.  It doesn't actually make me feel hungry however.  It appears I am in the minority with this affect, however.


----------



## g0re (Nov 18, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> There are a few, inlcuding myself, where a different "type" of hunger response is triggered.  for me, it is more of a "low blood sugar" type feeling where I get the jitters and it affects my mood as well.  It doesn't actually make me feel hungry however.  It appears I am in the minority with this affect, however.



The more that I do it, the more I notice its exactly how u describe.... Couldn't figure it out till you said it.


----------

